# DC-Area Get-Together in Late Sept/ Early Oct?



## WildBoar

Gauging interest for a DC-area get-together on either September 29 or October 6 (both are Sundays). I know it's a tough day for of the week for the pros to make, but I'm throwing this out there anyway. Quite a few NoVa, DC and Md people have joined KKF this past year, and it would be great to meet everyone. My wife and I would host at our house in Alexandria. Probably start late morning and go until late afternoon. Let me know what you think, please.


----------



## skiajl6297

I'm interested - depends on the wife and the kiddo's schedules for those dates, but would be up for some fun!


----------



## toddnmd

I'm generally interested as well. Need to check on the dates.


----------



## Bill13

Totally interested!


----------



## tkern

A Saturday, strangely enough, would work better for me. It would be great to get everyone together.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

I'm in. Let me know when you get a date and I'll make sure to take off work.


----------



## tkern

ChuckTheButcher said:


> I'm in. Let me know when you get a date and I'll make sure to take off work.



bring your penis knife


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Hey Bill13 I hope you get this. Your inbox is full. Sorry I didn't see your PM in time. Hope you had a good meal.


----------



## WildBoar

Looks like Saturdays will be an option for this, if that helps the restaurant guys. So consider September 28 and October 5 potential dates, as well as the 29th and 6th. If we go with a Saturday we'll need to wrap up by 6:30 pm or so. For all 4 possible dates, we can open the doors as early as 11:30 am.


----------



## WildBoar

** BUMP ** Travis, how are you for either Sept 28 or Oct 5? Interest seems pretty slim, but even just getting 4-5 people together for a couple hours would be good.


----------



## tkern

I don't think it can happen for me. One of my sous chefs just quit (via text message).


----------



## WildBoar

At this point I'm all for taking a step back and looking towards November for doing this.

We'll see you before the end of September though, as we need to use the Chef's Tasting certificate I got last year by Sept 30.


----------



## tkern

Is using that certificate any different than any other time you join us? We're changing the menu into fall starting tomorrow, so you're coming in at a great time.


----------



## WildBoar

It is different -- it includes wine pairings :bliss:Looking forward to it.


----------



## Dutchie3719

Guys,

New to forum, and total lurker... I'm just a guy who cooks for fun and likes knives... but if you'll have me, this sort of thing sounds pretty fun.

-Dan


----------



## WildBoar

Dan, I'll be revisiting this in the next month or two. It would be nice to line up a day in the Fall. The restaurant pros are usually working on Saturdays and Sundays around here though, so I have was not able to pull this together last year.

But even if it does not happen, there have been a few small meetups at restaurants, etc. this past year, including when some forum members from out of town visited. Places of interest are where some local KKFers work, such as Art & Soul on Capitol Hill (tkern works there), Green Pig Bistro in Ballston (ChucktheButcher) and Zaytinya in downtown DC (ChefCosta). Bill13 and family are often up for something like this, and my availability usually hinges on getting a sitter.


----------



## Dutchie3719

Very cool, I'll follow this thread to see what pops up.


----------



## knyfeknerd

I'm lobbying with the wife right now to try and drive up solo to DC in October for a week or more. There's so much I didn't get to see or do and I owe Travis a few drinks! Hopefully I could work a little while I'm there.
Anyway, gotta get up with Bill13 and hopefully visit Chuck's since he's back in action. 
DC Rules.


----------



## panda

i plan on visiting DC soon so would be interested in attending, however i would be arriving via train so would need a ride from the amtrak station.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Chris, drive up solo Not. You'll be coming by Raleigh to pick me up first right? I'm down to go back for sure


----------



## panda

my plan to 'visit' turned into 'moving' so will definitely be up for the meet.


----------



## Adirondack

This could be combined with watching the Nats play the O's in the World Series. :dance:


----------



## ChefCosta

I'm up for November. We're so in the **** for staff right now I'm working 3 days a week in a suit as a dining room manager.


----------



## marc4pt0

I certainly could be down for this as well. Think I saw mention on a Monday eve timing?


----------



## WildBoar

People want to throw out good days of the week/ times? Most work for me except Monday nights, when I have solo baby duty -- at least I do until 10:00 pm.

November is pretty wide open for me. October is busy on most of the weekends and a couple Fridays as well.


----------

